# Installieren von Interbase oder Firebird



## webhoster (5. November 2004)

hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich will Firebird oder Interbase auf meinem Linux Server installieren (SUSE 9.1)
Installieren tu ich beide mit dem Befehl rpm -iv packet.rpm klappt auch alles sowei.
Nur wenn ich nun die DB starten will mit /opt/interbase/bin/ibmgv -start nun bekomme ich aber folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
venus (Server)  Fri Nov  5 12:37:19 2004
        SERVER/process_packet: connection rejected for root

venus (Server)  Fri Nov  5 12:37:21 2004
        SERVER/process_packet: connection rejected for root

venus (Server)  Fri Nov  5 12:37:21 2004
        SERVER/process_packet: connection rejected for root

venus (Server)  Fri Nov  5 12:37:21 2004
        SERVER/process_packet: connection rejected for root

venus (Server)  Fri Nov  5 12:37:22 2004
        SERVER/process_packet: connection rejected for root

venus (Server)  Fri Nov  5 12:37:22 2004
        SERVER/process_packet: connection rejected for root

venus (Server)  Fri Nov  5 12:37:22 2004
        SERVER/process_packet: connection rejected for root

venus (Server)  Fri Nov  5 12:37:23 2004
        SERVER/process_packet: connection rejected for root

venus (Server)  Fri Nov  5 12:37:23 2004
        SERVER/process_packet: connection rejected for root

venus (Server)  Fri Nov  5 12:37:23 2004
        SERVER/process_packet: connection rejected for root

venus (Server)  Fri Nov  5 12:37:24 2004
        SERVER/process_packet: connection rejected for root

venus (Server)  Fri Nov  5 12:37:25 2004
        SERVER/process_packet: connection rejected for root

venus (Server)  Fri Nov  5 12:37:25 2004
        SERVER/process_packet: connection rejected for root
```

kann mir einer sagen was ich falsch mache?

Gruß Holger


----------

